# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) ســـؤال؟ ضروري فك شفرة Alcatel OT-209

## eyecaremas

*الرجاء منكم اخواني مساعدتي لفك شفرة الهاتف
Alcatel OT-209
209X-2BMLEG1
353667046069356
أو اعطائي برنامج لفك شفرته وجزاكم الله كل خير*

----------


## seffari

غير مدعوم اخي *2bmleg1*

----------


## gsm live

*ot-305
305x-2bmleg1
357769033269472 *

----------

